# I looking for a good light weight clincher tire



## AlexCad5 (Jan 2, 2005)

What are you guys riding, how does it ride, wear, and what does it weigh? I'm looking for a good balance that I can get at least 1000 miles on.

Thanks


----------



## Juanmoretime (Nov 24, 2001)

Schwalbe Ultremo. 190 grams of very tacky great riding and handling tire. Most are getting 1,500 to 2,000 miles out of them.


----------

